# *********************************** skydiver



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Click


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Holy cheez whiz!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Shiznit!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*********************************** or Aussie? : ^ )


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

************************************ or Aussie? : ^ )*

Ha! So true!!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

***********************************

http://w300.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w300.photobucket.com/albums/nn11/GMman_2008/83d039d8.pbw


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

That can't be real. It is really cool though.

The board would break or his legs/back would break and he wouldn't get high enough for the parachute to open.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

ROFLOL!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats great !!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

You guys try to refrain from making fun of us ****************************************…. we can't help it if we make things practical and useful…....well…maybe not so practical. One thing about ****************************************… we make due with what we got…lol.
"THERE…....I FIXED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But there are some **************************************** that are dumber than others…...........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Some trick video! But the idea was *********************************** alright!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

In my country the Afrikaans speaking people call the English speaking people 'rooineke' = ****************************************.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

It's fake, but still funny.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Absolutly fake. He would have to have the meanest butt slap from that board. Not to mention at least possibly two broken legs from the force if the board didn't break first.

Still funny, I agree


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Welcome back* Jag*.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome back?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Where have you been Jag….. we've missed you… you been gone so long?


> ?


?


> ?


????


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

From your Granddaughter's birth knucklehead! Damn, it's starting already, it happens when the grand kids start piling up (I know this). Well, look on the bright side…when your senile you get to meet new people everyday.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Knucklehead?*


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yes, it's a motorcycle. Or a term of endearment.


----------



## Todd46 (Jan 18, 2010)

what kind of board was that, pretty strong


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Knucklehead is a term used mostly back in the Curlylarymo era, you know,last century. Senile? Never been to Egypt yet, nope. I can see my toes from here!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hey, our 12th. arrived today she is about a week early. She was born 7lbs. 4ozs. and she's a Sooner! Her given is *Bella Faith Watson*. She is the newest arrival to the wigwam


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations!........ *KNUCKLEHEAD*


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I like *Jag* he's sharp, funny and has a great sense of humor. Gawd *PASSION*, put his beard on a girl one time and you go all vendetta on me


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Obviously *Jag* is the opposite of *you* I was congratulating you with the arrival of *Bella Faith Watson* Knucklehead *'term of endearment'*


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hehe, Geez I'm sorry *PASSION*









.
You look great, really!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

You're forgiven. At least I got my lipstick on, thanks.
*PASSION* makes everyone smile


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Only in america is all i can say LOL….........


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

You not doing it right *Andy*


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I put my beard on women all the time, when they let me. But then I take it back off right away.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*JAGWAH *You naughty thing you!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

abbot ,
cut the lady some slack ,
they are all PASSIONATE ,
about babys .
the way men are about trucks, sports , beer , and sex.

women don't beat their chests ,
the way men do .

THANK GOD !


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*David* we are PASSIONATE about … other than babies…...


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i admit ,
i am intrigued ….....

let's go down by the river ,
and discuss this .


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*I put my beard on women all the time, when they let me. But then I take it back off right away.*

LOL, I figured you were going to say something like that!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

David,
*PASSION * wasn't referring to babies, 
she was referring to something else,

so back up jack,
no worries about the slack,
you'll get your shot at the…


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm All *PASSION* and i'm bald lol…........


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

You never see grass growing on busy streets


----------



## woodywoodpecker64 (Mar 26, 2010)

That was great! I loved every second, thanks


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, it's a kick  Welcome to Lumberjocks *Woody!*


----------



## smithlanger (Jul 2, 2010)

sounds good to me


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone got the phone number for that cutie up above? I just love hairy chicks!


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't believe for a minute that it is real, but if it was, it would the next dead person.


----------



## smith111 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice post.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

*"Hey, our 12th. arrived today she is about a week early. She was born 7lbs. 4ozs. and she's a Sooner! Her given is Bella Faith Watson. She is the newest arrival to the wigwam "*

Congratulations on the birth of a healthy daughter. But tell me please Abbott that you have not subjected your lovely wife to childbirth TWELVE times. Surely you are exaggerating and teasing like you always do? Right? Abbott? Abbott- wake up!


----------

